# Air raid siren?



## Prophet (Mar 25, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right place to put this... if it isn't, sorry mods. Please move it! 

 Came across a curious item this week... it's an air raid siren. I haven't been able to find one quite like it on eBay, 'cept for some that look alike aside from their steel handles. These are made of wood. 

 Anyone know anything about it? It's missing the crank (but the owner has it somewhere, I think) and it looks as if the handle may have been replaced.


----------



## Prophet (Mar 25, 2009)

Pic of the tag on the siren;


----------



## capsoda (Mar 26, 2009)

Japanese coast watchers siren. On the South Pacific islands a watch was set up on the highest point to watch for enemy planes or ships. When the watch was changed the siren was handed over. Earlier models had metal handles but when metal supplies got low they used as many non-strategic materials as they could. Probably came back as a souvenir.


----------



## Prophet (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info, cap! Could I inquire as to where you got the info? How old do you think it is?


----------



## capsoda (Mar 26, 2009)

With wooden handles it was likely made from 1944 or 1945. 

 I had a gun sales license and I used to collect WW2 rifles and equipment back when I was single. I had one made by Isuzu and the other was made in the US and sold to the Japanese before WW2. The US helped equip them. I guess we will never learn.


----------



## SergioWilkins (Mar 26, 2009)

That is just plain neat. I'd love to get my hands on one of those!


----------

